# Honest kitchen and raw



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

We are feeding our dogs honest kitchen, the thrive formula ATM... I am wanting to add some raw to it a few times a week starting off. And by raw I'm talking about the primal brand prepared raw.

Is it safe to do this? If so on the days I give them raw can I forgo the honest kitchen or just feed 'less' HK then? I plan to give them raw bones too but that will only be rarely for now.

Just curious if anyone else does this.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

I feed homemade raw and use THK as my vegetable source (Force, Embark, Love or Zeal) and as a base to mix their diatomaceous earth in.

You can absolutely feed both at the same time, or separately. However you want to do it


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

sabledog said:


> I feed homemade raw and use THK as my vegetable source (Force, Embark, Love or Zeal) and as a base to mix their diatomaceous earth in.
> 
> You can absolutely feed both at the same time, or separately. However you want to do it


Thanks! I'm trying to slowly wean my husband over to the idea of raw and feeding this way is the only way he's comfortable with ATM... We're getting there though.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes definitely. Depending how much you feed you can either skip the HK totally on those days, or give a smaller amount.
I haven't done that specifically but have done Instinct kibble and raw alternating and fed Honest Kitchen before (at a different time).


----------

